# Need help getting my first snowblower please



## baz5 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello,

I'm in Winnipeg Canada, we get a lot of snow and also pretty big ridges from the city plows. I'm guessing I need a two stage? I have a double garage with room for four cars on the driveway. I'm looking to try and find a good deal on a used one. I'm looking to spend between $300-$700. Obviously on the lower end if I can find a great deal. But I know absolutely nothing about snowblowers,f or all I know someone could be selling one for $500 that's worth $200.

This one at Homedepot is $649 and has great reviews, wondering if I should go for that?
Sno-Tek 24 in. 2-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower-920402 - The Home Depot

Or if someone could do me a huge favor and see if there are any great used deals in my price range:
Buy or Sell a Snowblower in Winnipeg | Garden & Patio | Kijiji Classifieds

Thank you so much!


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, Yes I would definitively got for the Sno Tek as they have good reviews and furthermore try to buy from an Ariens dealer for good service.
Good Luck


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

Ariens Sno-Thro 724 Snow Blower in Excellent Working Condition | snowblowers | Winnipeg | Kijiji

Toro Snowblower | snowblowers | Winnipeg | Kijiji

toro snowblower | snowblowers | Winnipeg | Kijiji


----------



## baz5 (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks for the quick replies. Appreciate it greatly!
That SnoThro 724 looks like it's in good shape for $300.
What do you think is better bang for the buck, that one at $300 or new Sno-Tek for $649. I mean of course I'd prefer to pay less, but new one is brand new, plus warranty. But is also double the price after taxes. 



43128 said:


> Ariens Sno-Thro 724 Snow Blower in Excellent Working Condition | snowblowers | Winnipeg | Kijiji
> 
> Toro Snowblower | snowblowers | Winnipeg | Kijiji
> 
> toro snowblower | snowblowers | Winnipeg | Kijiji


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to SBF, and thanks for coming here to seek advise. With a new machine, you get a warranty, and no worries about getting someone else's problems they didn't happen to tell you about in the Kijiji ad. But, there are good deals to be had, but if it's in your budget, and this is your first machine, new might be best.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

After looking them up I would definitively consider the Ariens at $300.00

Again Good Luck


----------



## baz5 (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks so much everyone. I'm going to check out this used one, maybe he will drop the price down a bit more for me. Looking forward to learning more from this forum going forward.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the ariens is a newer model sand appears to be well taken care of and in good shape


----------



## baz5 (Oct 21, 2015)

****, looks like Ariens was sold. Guess I'll check out the two Toro ones. And I mistakenly linked HD US site, that snowblower is $900 here in Canada.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you say you get a lot of snow, I would be looking at used machines with 8hp or more


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the 1132 is one of the best deals i saw on Kijiji. only 350 for that monster


----------



## baz5 (Oct 21, 2015)

Okay thanks. I contacted him, but he's the only one that hasn't gotten back to me yet. **edit: he jsut got back to me. I wonder, would my gf be able to handle this unit or would she have problems? As I'm out of town once and a while. 

I found these two Ariens as well, I don't know what you can tell from the pictures:
Arien snowblower | snowblowers | Winnipeg | Kijiji
ARIENS 6HP SNOWBLOWER | snowblowers | Winnipeg | Kijiji


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

baz5 said:


> Okay thanks. I contacted him, but he's the only one that hasn't gotten back to me yet. **edit: he jsut got back to me. I wonder, would my gf be able to handle this unit or would she have problems? As I'm out of town once and a while.
> 
> I found these two Ariens as well, I don't know what you can tell from the pictures:
> Arien snowblower | snowblowers | Winnipeg | Kijiji
> ARIENS 6HP SNOWBLOWER | snowblowers | Winnipeg | Kijiji



The Toro 1132 would be a task to handle for your gf. Now you didn't mention what size laneway for us to properly instruct you.
The 6hp 24 seems in good shape and he might come down at least $50 bucks. Again if you could afford for the Ariens Sno Tek it would be your best bet.


----------



## baz5 (Oct 21, 2015)

Normex said:


> The Toro 1132 would be a task to handle for your gf. Now you didn't mention what size laneway for us to properly instruct you.
> The 6hp 24 seems in good shape and he might come down at least $50 bucks. Again if you could afford for the Ariens Sno Tek it would be your best bet.


I messed up, the Sno Tek was US price. It's over $900 here. More than I'd like to pay. My driveway is a double car width that holds four cars total, so 2x2.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

So the 24" would be a great fit for your entrance.


----------



## baz5 (Oct 21, 2015)

Okay the Ariens, he agreed on $320:
ARIENS 6HP SNOWBLOWER | snowblowers | Winnipeg | Kijiji

These two came up today:
Toro 8 HP Snowblower | snowblowers | Winnipeg | Kijiji
snowblower | snowblowers | Winnipeg | Kijiji

There's probably going to be new ones popping up everyday. But should I stick with the original Ariens for $320? He said he would deliver it too. That Toro seems like a good deal, but I don't know what kind of shape it's in, and even if I see it in person I'd have no idea. Says no electric start, how big of a deal is that? Guess if my gf plans to use it it's a big deal. What would cost be to fix electric start? If I can get this one for $200, and $50-$100 to fix electric start, looks like it could be a good deal. Or just stick with Ariens for $320 that is in good working condition.

Kinda exciting seeing new ones pop up everyday lol.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

My take would be the $320 one, the other Ariens which says is approx. 7 years old is older than what he claims. As long as it is in good shape like he claims I would get the $320 one and maybe look for a set of chains


----------



## baz5 (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks so much for the help.

The $320 gave a couple more pictures. He's about 30mins away and wants to make sure I want it before bringing it here.
I don't know much, but it looks to be in pretty good shape? If you confirm I'm going to get this one. Again, thanks so much.
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes it looks in pretty good shape. If and when he delivers it, make sure he starts it for you and operate the electric start as well. Of course he should operate the auger and traction.
Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## baz5 (Oct 21, 2015)

Great video, thanks.


----------



## baz5 (Oct 21, 2015)

One last question. Will this go through a 2-3' high plow ridge from the city plows?
Sometimes they will scrap the ground and plow 3" thick ice off the road. I guess I shouldn't be using it for that?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Clearing height varies to a couple feet but depending on how its packed or wet you will have to take much less than full width and by working at it you could tackle 3'.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, should be able to go through 3 foot snow drifts, but if it is packed pretty dense it might be hard going and you will have to go slow and maybe back up a few times. As for the ice, smaller pieces should be fine, but larger pieces will be hard on the machine and probably shouldn't be done.


----------



## baz5 (Oct 21, 2015)

Got the snowblower delivered. Appeared a little older than I thought, but everything started up good, and ran well. Even if I can get a few years out of it, I will be happy.
Is there anything I should read or know? I'm going to try and find a manual, but wondering if there's some basic things I should know as a first time owner?
Thanks for all the help


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The way the clutch level is on those pictures linked above makes it a 1973 or 1974 model.
The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

Old isn't necessarily bad though. A lot of people here like the old Ariens from the 60s to the 80s.

Ariens has the manuals on their web site as does Scot on the web site I linked above.
Support Home Page


----------



## baz5 (Oct 21, 2015)

OKay I have a question. Here are my instructions:









But to operate for example. It says engage engine clutch. Then engate Sno-Thro clutch. But if I engage engine clutch first, it blocks the Sno-Thro clutch from behing able to move there. So SnoThro clutch would need to be engaged first, then the engine clutch.

See image:









If you engage the engine clutch first, that metal level will go behind where the Sno-Thro clutch goes, and it won't be able to go in. Am I reading it wrong or are instructions wrong?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

on my old sno thro, there is a decal that says " engage attachment clutch before engaging engine clutch".


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, I would say you want the jaw coupling engaged before the belt tensioner. If you go the other way the jaw coupling will slam together at 3000 rpm.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Baz5 you will get a much better understanding with Shyp's manual download and feel free to come back for more. Good Luck


----------



## baz5 (Oct 21, 2015)

Normex said:


> Baz5 you will get a much better understanding with Shyp's manual download and feel free to come back for more. Good Luck


That's a screenshot fromt he manual.
Another question, I guess it would be a good idea to order a couple sheer pins to have on hand? Anything else?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

baz5 said:


> That's a screenshot fromt he manual.
> Another question, I guess it would be a good idea to order a couple sheer pins to have on hand? Anything else?


 Definite yes for spare shear pins and if you can to inspect the v-belts for cracks on the underside of the V and don't be alarmed if you see some but I would buy Kevlar ones for future eventual replacement.
One thing comes to mind has the seller mentioned he had the oil changed? You should have a couple of pints on hand for also eventual replacement.
My preferred oil is synthetic 5-30w but conventional 5-30w would be fine also.


----------



## baz5 (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks. Looking forward to first snow fall!


----------

